# Supplies



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to the craft store today. I haven't went there since school. Well I was completely lost. Didn't know what to buy or what to get. I want to learn how to saw cloth and stuff. So if anyone can help me by telling what supplies I need to get me started. 
I'm a beginner at this so I will start small than do more big stuff.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Are you thinking of sewing by hand or machine? If by hand you would need a pattern for what you want to make,material, sewing and tacking thread,needles,scissors, pins,sometimes a thimble, cant think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I will start by hand first.  
So what I need to get are 
pattern, ,material, sewing and tacking thread,needles,scissors, pins. Is that right. 

I will go and buy tomorrow. Thank you donna. this is a big help to me. 
What well be an easy pattern to make?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

If you are talking about dog clothes i would think a basic vest type jacket which you could add to.You might need tailors chalk too for marking material?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ahhhh sewing is so hard lol. i always pricked myself when i sewed up a few things. crossstitching was quite fun too but too time consumin. some people are great at knitting. goodluck on sewing something chicosmum! hehe


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

sullysmum said:


> If you are talking about dog clothes i would think a basic vest type jacket which you could add to.You might need tailors chalk too for marking material?


I would also think that.  



pigeonsheep said:


> ahhhh sewing is so hard lol. i always pricked myself when i sewed up a few things. crossstitching was quite fun too but too time consumin. some people are great at knitting. goodluck on sewing something chicosmum! hehe


I will do my best and show you guys what I made. Of course that is if I didn't get mad and thro it out before I'm done with it. lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm so proud of you for starting to sew. TashaZ said those harness dresses she made weren't too hard at all. Maybe something like that. Please share when you can and good for you girl.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Robin. I was thinking of starting something for Chico. It could be anything tho.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

When we first got Elmo he was tiny, god knows what happened from then to now! It was cold here so i made him a coat (they also do a dress pattern) by hand using a free pattern from here................

http://www.sewing.circleofcrafters.com/freepetvestpattern.html

This is him not looking happy with it  (kind of reminds me of fred flinstone a bit :sign5


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Heheh poor little guy. Mad at mommy ha. 

Thank you so much for the link it well help me alot.


----------

